

You buy virtual goods - eries
http://startuplessonslearned.blogspot.com/2009/02/you-buy-virtual-goods.html

======
suhail
Hi Eric is there a good way to get in touch with you, always read your blog
posts. =)

Great article as well.

~~~
eries
Of course. You can find me on facebook or linkedin pretty easily, or you can
email me at mailto:startuplessonslearned-eric(at)sneakemail(dot)com (usual
disclaimers about spam filters...)

Thanks for your kind words,

Eric

